# Reconnaissance.....



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Which would say were the 10 best reconnaissance aircraft?

I guess that the SR-71 and the U-2 get the 1st and 2nd spot, with the PR.9 version of the Canberra on 3rd...

Opinions?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Weren't some of the B-47s used in this role also? I don't know if they were any good at it but I have a acquaintance who I believe said that he served on these birds in this capacity.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Aaah, the very beautiful B-47! My favorite jet bomber..... 8) I wouldn't know Aaron. I'm sure that you're right..... 

Found this on Wiki....

*RB-47B*
_The Air Force had considered building a specialized RB-47B reconnaissance variant to complement the B-47B bomber version, but as it turned out schedule slips and the like ensured that the RB-47E was the first production reconnaissance variant. As an interim measure before the RB-47E went into service, 24 B-47B bombers were fitted with a heated pod with eight cameras that was stowed in the forward bomb bay, and these aircraft were designated RB-47Bs. They were capable of daylight reconnaissance only._


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, Fred told me the missions could be pretty hairy for they did penetrate Russian air space. He was the navigator. He said that they were shot at quite a bit and escorted out even more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably grew a few grey ones for after each mission, eh?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2011)

The SR-71 and the Catalina would rate high on my list


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I'd also throw in the North American RA-5 Vigilante in the mix.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Forgot the Vigilante!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Probably grew a few grey ones for after each mission, eh?



PROBABLY. Fred's pretty cool. He use to be in our photography club but I quit photography altogether so I only see him if I run into him in town.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2011)

What about the pink Spitfires?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh,oh. Man the extinguishers.


----------



## steve51 (Mar 4, 2011)

These were dangerous missions. The Soviets and Chinese shot down 52 reconnaissance and observation aircraft between April 8, 1950 and July 14, 1977. The crews that flew these missions deserve a lot of credit.
In the tactical recon world, let's not forget the Voodoo.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 4, 2011)

RAAf used a few of is F-111cs in the Recon role. They replaced the Canberras back in the late 70s from memory.

That 4 ac could do the same job as was done previuously by 12 says volumes about thge respective caqpabilities.

Best WWII recon birds are going to be either Mossie, spits or the German ARADO 234q


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, can't resist on this one...

WWII: Best has to be the Mosquito, although the Spit should get an honourable mention (and, just to be whimsical, I'd also add the local conversion of the Buffalo in Singapore which flew over 100 sorties without loss at much longer range than any of the other local conversion jobs like the Hurricane)

Cold War - Strategic: I'd have to go with the SR-71 'cos it's fast. Second place would go to the Canberra PR9 (there's still nothing that can manoeuvre as well as the Cranberry at high altitude - something to do with having a chuffing great wing!) and the U-2/TR-1 coming in not too far behind in third.

Cold War - Tactical: I think the RAF Phantom gets this vote. It carried an amazingly capable (and bluddy huge) recce pod and was very capable, albeit relatively short-lived in the role. The Jaguar plied the trade long and hard but the aircraft wasn't really a great performer - it is said that on a hot day in hot/high climates, the Jag got airborne because the earth is curved. 

Gulf War: Tornado GR1A. Alone and Unarmed. Personal favourite, but then I'm biased 'cos I served on 13 Sqn which, sadly, is going to be disbanded later this year.


----------



## Glider (Mar 4, 2011)

Mosquito
SR71
Canberra PR9
U2
Spitfire
Vigilante
Arado 234


----------

